# How many Uber drivers do Grub Hub or Door Dash?



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Ex-Uber Driver thinking about going back. Customer of Door Dash. They tip well because the default is 15%, you have to choose not to tip to not tip. (Post on another thread mentioned tipping). If I got a decent car would it be profitable to go back to driving?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

depends. maybe if you go a little south you will be profitable


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

At the moment, I mostly do DD because they are still doing decent peak pay where I'm at, at least through the weekdays.

It looks like you were doing Uber in the glory days, lol. Those days are gone. All gig companies are pretty much the same. You can make a killer income when they launch and while they gobble up market share in lieu of profits. Then it goes downhill as they saturate their markets and cut rates/bonuses.

As you know every market is different. With peak pay today, I earned $183.32 on 18 deliveries over 8.3 hours of scheduled dashes. 125.7 miles. $64 of that was peak pay. Right now, peak pay through the weekdays is generally $4-$5 extra per delivery, but zero or $1 on weekends.

Plus, DD was shamed into making a pay structure change and that hasn't been released yet. As you know, rarely is any change good for us financially.

GH doesn't really have a region where I prefer to work, so I haven't done a lot with them. They were fine, but I haven't done anything with them since they launched their "improved" pay plan, which seems to have naturally been a pay cut for most drivers.

I don't think there's much of a car qualification on the delivery apps, so if you have anything remotely economical, it might be worth at least a try.

Good luck.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

WAHN said:


> At the moment, I mostly do DD because they are still doing decent peak pay where I'm at, at least through the weekdays.
> 
> It looks like you were doing Uber in the glory days, lol. Those days are gone. All gig companies are pretty much the same. You can make a killer income when they launch and while they gobble up market share in lieu of profits. Then it goes downhill as they saturate their markets and cut rates/bonuses.
> 
> ...


You've very well summed it up.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Sly said:


> How many Uber drivers do Grub Hub or Door Dash?


I drive for neither; the horror stories I read here gave me all the warning I needed.
Hell, I wonder why I even bother to drive for Uber sometimes.....


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

WAHN said:


> I don't think there's much of a car qualification on the delivery apps, so if you have anything remotely economical, it might be worth at least a try.


Ideally, what you want for delivery is an older, efficiency-type car that still runs okay and gets good gas mileage but has already lost most of its depreciable value. Drive it until it starts demanding significant maintenance, then ditch it and get something different. That way you minimize both your operating costs (gas and maintenance) as well as your depreciation (loss of value) costs. That is what I would have done if I was buying a car solely for delivery purposes. Since I also use my car for personal trips, though, I ended up getting something a little nicer that I trust more when I'm on the Interstate and the next exit is 20 miles away.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Door Dash is o.k. my acceptance rating is about 3 to 4 %. It's good you can use it as a bootleg destination filter.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I mix in DoorDash when Uber/Lyft are slow.

Or.... when I want to stay in a certain area for a while I'll run a couple DoorDashs.

And third, my home area has a triangle for where the restaurants are. But there are areas outside that triangle that when deliver, there is dead miles back to where the restaurants are. U/L occasionally will ping me after I drop off deliver and I'm then off and running on U/L and eliminate a deadhead back somewhere.

I have found in my market, it is hard to bust much more than $15/hr on DoorDash. Our min is $6.50/run. That said. 2 DD runs = approx 5 min fare Uber rides (Uber min $3.00). However, with U/L you have the chance of making $10-20 or more on a run. DD I'm pretty much locked into that $6.50. Occasionally a little more when lucky, but it's not typical.

So, like @Uberyouber above, it's good to be able to mix in when you need. My goal when I'm actually working hard is butts in the seat (or food) with as little down time as possible. DD just another way to help keep busy and hopefully eliminate any sitting and waiting.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Anyone who only does one delivery service is not maximizing their income


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

DriverMark said:


> I mix in DoorDash when Uber/Lyft are slow.
> 
> Or.... when I want to stay in a certain area for a while I'll run a couple DoorDashs.
> 
> ...


I make more money sitting on my ass at home talking to folks on the phone providing IT service.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Sly said:


> I make more money sitting on my ass at home talking to folks on the phone providing IT service.


LOL @ knowing the answer to the original question, but then being a smart a$$ and trolling people that try to give thoughtful answers.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Solid 5 said:


> LOL @ knowing the answer to the original question, but then being a smart a$$ and trolling people that try to give thoughtful answers.


What else would you expect from somebody that provides IT service? I'm pretty sure trolling is part of the job description for that line of work.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Doing 4 food deliveries.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Seamus said:


> You've very well summed it up.


+1

With the small addition that UE requires cars <20 years old. (1999 cutoff this year.)



Sly said:


> I make more money sitting on my ass at home talking to folks on the phone providing IT service.


Deactivated for stealing food, Amirite? :biggrin:

Rohit, is that you?


----------



## AndyP21502 (Dec 17, 2018)

Uber & Doordash. UE is not in my area yet.


----------



## MykUberBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

EX Uber driver here... I am happy doing food deliveries, GH, DD and even Uber eats. Less stress on my car, less mileages, no need to interact with passengers! Overall I never missed driving for Lyft and Uber!

Income compare to Ridesharing are about even... if you consider maintenance, gas price etc.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Its difficult to run 3+ apps on one phone. My LG G5 is not an old phone, but if I get a GH order that's good (more than $5) I take it and now I have to flip to Uber and Lyft to go offline. And each app is stupidly hard to turn off. If you move the Lyfy icon to the 'go offline' area the Lyft app opens... WHY? Go offline and stay minimized. Uber's draw over icon seems not to be working as I have to click on the app icon (not the hover button).

My new setup will be run GH and Uber on my tablet (hotspot through phone) and Lyft on my phone. Uber's nice in that you can send a message, Lyft forces a phone call, so it has to run on my phone.

I did notice that I stay significantly busier with all 3 running. Its great the GH lets me skip those $3 7 mile deliveries.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> Its difficult to run 3+ apps on one phone. My LG G5 is not an old phone, but if I get a GH order that's good (more than $5) I take it and now I have to flip to Uber and Lyft to go offline. And each app is stupidly hard to turn off. If you move the Lyfy icon to the 'go offline' area the Lyft app opens... WHY? Go offline and stay minimized. Uber's draw over icon seems not to be working as I have to click on the app icon (not the hover button).
> 
> My new setup will be run GH and Uber on my tablet (hotspot through phone) and Lyft on my phone. Uber's nice in that you can send a message, Lyft forces a phone call, so it has to run on my phone.
> 
> I did notice that I stay significantly busier with all 3 running. Its great the GH lets me skip those $3 7 mile deliveries.


Why turn them off? The way double dipping works best is if you get an UE order on the way to a GH drop off and vice versa.

Being as though you're not penalized to decline UE orders, I run GH and decline every UE order with <$6 guarantee. If I get one, well, if I get one the GH customer can wait.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

dlearl476 said:


> Why turn them off? The way double dipping works best is if you get an UE order on the way to a GH drop off and vice versa.
> 
> Being as though you're not penalized to decline UE orders, I run GH and decline every UE order with <$6 guarantee. If I get one, well, if I get one the GH customer can wait.


I rarely get UE, even with GH I get maybe one an hour. GH is nice because off block I can refuse the trash without any penality (which I do A LOT OF).

But its just to much fiddling in the car on the phone while driving. I would be nice if they all did line Lyft... move the floating icon to a part of the screen to go offline. The part where Lyft fails is that when you go offline the app STILL launches. That's really the biggest drawback.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> GH is nice because off block I can refuse the trash without any penality (which I do A LOT OF).


How do you figure? Your acceptance rate is your acceptance rate whether or not you're driving a scheduled block. (at least it is for me) 
Have to maintain 95% to stay Premiere, 85% to stay Pro.

I've been trying to get back to Premiere for two months, but too many $3 TB orders. It sucks because there's only 3-4 blocks left when I log on on Friday. I used to regularly schedule 8-10 hours a week when I was Premiere.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Sly said:


> Ex-Uber Driver thinking about going back. Customer of Door Dash. They tip well because the default is 15%, you have to choose not to tip to not tip. (Post on another thread mentioned tipping). If I got a decent car would it be profitable to go back to driving?


I do neither right now but I met a lady tonight who gave me a good report about DD so I might give them a try.


----------

